# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  FBI (U) Bitcoin Virtual Currency: Unique Features Present Distinct Challences for

## tangent4ronpaul

Deterring Illicit Activity, 24 April 2012

http://www.scribd.com/doc/92797476/F...ort-April-2012

-t

----------


## sailingaway

The problem with bitcoin.... or A problem, is you have to be interested in it to use it.  I saw a shirt for sale and was quite willing to buy it but they only took bitcoin and I don't know how to convert dollars to bitcoin and the shirt wasn't worth finding out.  If people want to use them, they have to tell people how when they are selling something, imho.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> The problem with bitcoin.... or A problem, is you have to be interested in it to use it.  I saw a shirt for sale and was quite willing to buy it but they only took bitcoin and I don't know how to convert dollars to bitcoin and the shirt wasn't worth finding out.  If people want to use them, they have to tell people how when they are selling something, imho.


https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Buying_Bi...bie_version%29
https://www.privateinternetaccess.co...-us-instantly/
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Buying_bitcoins

-t

----------


## alsis8xmy

Nothing to see here folks.  Please continue using your evaporating FRN's and everything will be OK!!

----------


## Aratus

bitcoins and FRNs are about as reliable as the other if there are ways to exchange the same

----------


## Tod

I tried using linux (Xandros) for a while, but concluded that it required me to be a little more of a computer geek than I am interested in being, so I quit using it.

Likewise, but even moreso, it is unlikely that I'll ever become a bitcoin user.  I'm not interested in having to fool around with learning how to even use it.

I have too many other things to learn that I AM interested in; don't have (want to make) the time to mess with bitcoins.

----------


## FrankRep

> Nothing to see here folks.  Please continue using your evaporating FRN's and everything will be OK!!


Thankfully Bitcoin is backed by Gold and Silver.... or not.

----------


## Elwar

> The problem with bitcoin.... or A problem, is you have to be interested in it to use it.  I saw a shirt for sale and was quite willing to buy it but they only took bitcoin and I don't know how to convert dollars to bitcoin and the shirt wasn't worth finding out.  If people want to use them, they have to tell people how when they are selling something, imho.


This is known by many Bitcoin developers and the free market is slowly making it easier and easier. There is now a Bitcoin company that has jumped through the hoops in order to work at the same level as paypal and other payment services to the point that they will be able to issue credit cards and take bank deposits for Bitcoins.

Getting Bitcoins is as easy as going to one of the major banks and making a deposit.

The reason you cannot just enter your credit card information is because Bitcoin is real money. You could possibly buy a bunch of BTC with your credit card, spend the BTC then just report that your card had been stolen or that the transation was made in error. The credit card company would likely side with you and the guy who sold you his real money would be the one holding the bag.

----------


## specsaregood

> There is now a Bitcoin company that has jumped through the hoops in order to work at the same level as paypal and other payment services to the point that they will be able to issue credit cards and take bank deposits for Bitcoins.


......
^that is where you plug said company with a link to their site.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

Check out bitinstant.com you can pay in frn's at walmart and have ur btc in less than 30 minutes.

----------


## opal

*subscribes topic*

----------


## Neil Desmond

> The problem with bitcoin.... or A problem, is you have to be interested in it to use it.  I saw a shirt for sale and was quite willing to buy it but they only took bitcoin and I don't know how to convert dollars to bitcoin and the shirt wasn't worth finding out.  If people want to use them, they have to tell people how when they are selling something, imho.


I used to be skeptical about bitcoins, thinking it was a silly idea; but after seeing its usage increase, I'm now thinking that it just might prevail.  Just like other things involving technology or familiarization with a process, such as how to get onto the internet, getting an email account, using a smartphone, how to open and use a credit union account, how to pay online bills, how to take a commercial airline flight, how to drive, how to dial a number, etc., people will eventually figure out how to use bitcoin if it does indeed prevail in the long run.

EDIT: graph showing bitcoin trend increasing over time: http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgo...zm1g10zm2g25zv

----------


## Neil Desmond

I thought maybe we ought to come up with a competitor version of a virtual currency to bitcoins, Googled "paulcoin", and sure enough, someone else thought of this idea long ago LOL: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=41764.0

----------


## hazek

Btw, notice anything here: https://www.lewrockwell.com/donate/

----------


## DonovanJames

I use BTC a lot

----------


## hazek

> I use BTC a lot


Yep me too. Bought a domain, web hosting, donated to a few causes and artists, bought some digital items, paid a subscription, played poker

The list of thing available for bitcoins certainly is getting longer and longer!

----------


## opal

I wish I had gotten in the BTC game already.. how much is one running these days?  Last I checked it was $11+

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I wish I had gotten in the BTC game already.. how much is one running these days?  Last I checked it was $11+


The going rate on Darkweb a couple of days ago was $8.50, IIRC.

-t

----------


## hazek

> The going rate on Darkweb a couple of days ago was $8.50, IIRC.
> 
> -t


It's $13.5 today http://bitcoinwatch.com/

Bitcoin exchange rate for 2012: http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgo...g10zm2g25zvzcv

----------

